# Adria Vision oil change



## Possum4 (May 2, 2009)

I am going round in circles trying to find out the grade and spec. of oil to use in my 2009 Renault based Vision. It has the 2.5l 120ps G9U engine and I am getting conflicting info. as to the exact grade to use, some say fully synthetic and some semi-synthetic. As far as I know it does NOT have a DPF fitted, so if anyone knows for sure could they very kindly enlighen me? I had it serviced at the local Renault truck dealer and they put Elf Maxima RLD 15W-40 in, but I cannot find any info. on this oil on the internet, thanks for any advice.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

possum, this oil they used is ok for your van, i use it in the new models masters

Standard lubricants
The reliability and durability of the drive chain of a vehicle are directly linked to the quality of lubrication. Fully aware of the importance of first fill and maintenance products, Renault Trucks has placed the design, development and marketing of lubricants into the hands of Renault Trucks Oils. 

Original products with the "Renault Trucks Approved Parts" label: 
Right at the origin of engine design, Renault Trucks Oils is involved in order to bring you specific and extremely high performance products. These products are designed and recommended taking account of of the model and the conditions in which the vehicle will be used (type of transport, annual mileage …). You therefore have the guarantee of optimum quality for the safety and reliability of your fleet of vehicles. A Constructor approach with products which meet the requirements of Renault Trucks and European constructors.


Lubrication solutions for different vehicle types VL/VU/VI 
With the best basic oils and the best additives, lubricants from Renault Trucks Oils reach the highest performance levels in international standards and constructors' specifications. A very complete range to suit your choice of oil change intervals and to facilitate the maintenance of mixed vehicle fleets. 

With Renault Trucks Oils engine lubricants you benefit from the highest performances in:

reducing friction and limiting equipment wear
cooling and stabilising running temperatures
contributing to leak-proof qualities*
guaranteeing cleanness
fighting corrosion


Discover our range of standard engine lubricants: 
Extensia RXD 10W-40
Maxima RLD 15W-40
Maxteria 10W-40
Maxima Gaz 7
Maxima RD 15W-40







Upper page


----------



## Possum4 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for that John, I am confused because Renault UK only recommend Fully Synthetic 5W-40 for this engine and they say that the 15W-40 is too heavy, but if you use it in the Master it must be Ok so thanks again for that, 

Cheers.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

possum, i had asked Renault Trucks about this, as we use it on the new masters and cover big mileage, i would assume that this is why they have used it in your van, on the assumption you would be clocking up mileage, i maybe wrong?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi ,

we used Shell helix Diesel 10w40 semi synthetic in our old 120bho 2.5 master year 2005 with no probs over 20k , so use the same in our 140 3.0ltr master.

after 12mnths and 5k the oil is still clean as a whistle, we do our own oil changes.

we buy it in France as its far cheaper than the uk.

hope this helps?


----------

